# Challenge4MTB 2015 - Rennserie Ostwestfalen, Südniedersachsen



## Vokkar (9. Januar 2015)

Liebe Freunde des sportlich bewegten Noppenreifens,

für diese Saison etwas verspätet, aber dennoch nicht weniger vollständig hier unsere Planung für die Challenge 4 MTB 2015:

Folgende Veranstaltungen sind für 2015 geplant:
12.04.2015 Warm-up Marathon Hellental
31.05.2015 Schaeferwerk Marathon Dassel
04.07.2015 Allersheimer Marathon Neuhaus i.S.
09.08.2015 3 Stunden von Detmold
15.08.2015 Race to Sky, Boffzen
26.09.2015 Stadtpark-Terminator CC Holzminden
04.10.2015 Die Fischteichhölle Peine
18.10.2015 Abschlussveranstaltung in Höxter (evtl. mit Sprintrennen)

Insgesamt gibt es in der Serienwertung zwei Streichergebnisse.

Wie gehabt dient dieser Thread dazu die Informationen zur Serie und ihren Rennen hier im Forum zu sammeln. D.h. dieser Post wird laufend aktualisiert, Infos zu noch fehlenden Terminen folgen im Threadverlauf.

Startberechtigt sind Hobby- und Lizenzfahrer. Die Hobbyfahrer werden in den einzelnen, üblichen Klassen gewertet. Die Lizenzfahrer werden in einer eigenen Klasse (m/w) gewertet.

Wir hoffen sehr, eure Rennkalender sehen noch einige Lücken für unsere feinen kleinen Veranstaltungen vor und würden uns freuen euch auf den Rennstrecken zu sehen.

Viel Spaß und
Sportiver Gruß
vom Vokkar


----------



## TKS (12. Januar 2015)

Super dass die Veranstaltungen stehen . Leider viel Samstags - da werde ich wohl leider passen müssen, die Arbeit ruft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vokkar (17. Januar 2015)

Zusätzliches Rennen in der Serie:
Stüken-Wesergold MTB Cup Rinteln am 26.07.2015
siehe Post 1

Daumen nach hoch, läuft...

DOCH NICHT!!!


----------



## teutotrail (19. Januar 2015)

Bei uns in Driburg geht der Daumem eher runter. Falls ihr im Wald mal einen Fichtenflitzer auf einem Trail entdeckt. Ruhig verhalten und Foto machen. Es könnte der Letzte gewesen sein.


----------



## Vokkar (19. Januar 2015)

teutotrail schrieb:


> Bei uns in Driburg geht der Daumem eher runter. Falls ihr im Wald mal einen Fichtenflitzer auf einem Trail entdeckt. Ruhig verhalten und Foto machen. Es könnte der Letzte gewesen sein.


 
Das ist wirklich traurig und schade um diesen einst so stolzen Verein.
Und auch schade um den Bergsprint. Das Rennen hat mir nie besonders gelegen und hier habe ich 2005 mein bisher schlechtestes Ergebnis eingefahren, dennoch war ich immer gerne dabei...
Wenn Du Anschluss suchst, melde Dich doch mal per PM.

Sportiver Gruß
V


----------



## MUD´doc (19. Januar 2015)

Find das schon Schade genug, dass es den Bergsprint nicht mehr gibt. 
Aber was ist mit den Fichtenflitzern los? Gibt´s den Verein nicht mehr oder wie?


----------



## TKS (19. Januar 2015)

Schade um die Fichtenflitzer. Die haben bei allen Rennen dazugehört. Schade, echt Schade


----------



## Ingo24 (19. Januar 2015)

Ich finde das auch sehr sehr schade.War immer eine schöne Veranstaltung und der Kuchen.Aber es ist schön das es die Challenge weiterhin gibt.


----------



## teutotrail (22. Januar 2015)

Aufgelöst haben wir Uns noch nicht. Wir haben immer noch 60 Mitglieder, aber bei unserem Biketreff am Sonntag stehen höchstens 8.
Davon sind 3 nicht in Verein.


----------



## racingforlife (23. Januar 2015)

Werden die Rennen dem Verband gemeldet oder müssen Lizenzinhaber die Gefahr einer Sperre befürchten?


----------



## Vokkar (23. Januar 2015)

Dem bdr?
Nope, werden nicht gemeldet, die C4MTB ist eine reine Veranstaltung für Hobbyfaher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coin_op (23. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Info. Bin bei einigen Rennen dabei  Freue mich speziell auf Hellental!


----------



## Vokkar (23. Januar 2015)

**N*E*W*S*F*L*A*S*H**
Weiteres Rennen in der Serie geplant:
*Der MTB-Eulenexpress plant sich an der C4MTB zu beteiligen!!!*
Termin und ein selbstverständlich extrem cooler Name für das Rennen folgen...
Einfach Post#1 im Auge behalten...

Grüße und weiterhin erfolgreiche Vorbereitung
Vokkar


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Januar 2015)

super, dass die serie wieder wächst.

andere serien streichen immer mehr events, und ihr haut erst mal schön einen raus. 


klasse!


----------



## Ingo24 (24. Januar 2015)

Sehr schön,das wird ein tolles Challenge Jahr


----------



## Vokkar (3. Februar 2015)

Rinteln ist doch wieder draußen.
Schade eigentlich...


----------



## juk (10. Februar 2015)

Hmm, die Seite http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de/ ist seit einiger Zeit nicht verfügbar. Kommt sicher bald, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (10. Februar 2015)

juk schrieb:


> Hmm, die Seite http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de/ ist seit einiger Zeit nicht verfügbar. Kommt sicher bald, oder?



Probier mal dies
http://ddmc-solling.de/index.php/mtb-rennen


----------



## juk (11. Februar 2015)

Danke @Hendrik hds1976 

@Vokkar 
Der Link sollte in Post #1 ggf. korrigiert werden.


----------



## Vokkar (14. Februar 2015)

juk schrieb:


> Danke @Hendrik hds1976
> 
> @Vokkar
> Der Link sollte in Post #1 ggf. korrigiert werden.


done
dank für den hinweis


----------



## NoBrakeR (15. Februar 2015)

Die Anmeldung für den 10. Schaeferwerk MTB Marathon in Dassel ist jetzt auch freigeschaltet unter

http://www.sollinglauf.de


----------



## FX14 (23. Februar 2015)

Anmeldung Hellenthal auch unter dem Link nicht möglich! Weiß jemand genaueres?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Februar 2015)

geht doch alles.


----------



## Vokkar (24. Februar 2015)

FX14 schrieb:


> Anmeldung Hellenthal auch unter dem Link nicht möglich! Weiß jemand genaueres?


 was funktioniert denn nicht?


----------



## Vokkar (27. Februar 2015)

Termin Detmold steht

...und ich bin nicht dabei


----------



## Peter88 (1. März 2015)

...


----------



## Berrrnd (1. März 2015)

bei mir geht es.

anmeldung:
http://my3.raceresult.com/details/index.php?eventid=34398&lang=de


wozu willst du dich eigentlich anmelden? fahrst doch eh außer konkurrenz.
wolltest sicher nicht die genauen startzeiten usw. haben, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (1. März 2015)

Ich verstehe irgendwie nicht was du mir sagen willst 
Aber danke für den link


----------



## Berrrnd (1. März 2015)

ich meinte das in bezug auf die leistung, nicht auf den unterschied hobby und lizenz.


----------



## racingforlife (10. März 2015)

Vokkar schrieb:


> Dem bdr?
> Nope, werden nicht gemeldet, die C4MTB ist eine reine Veranstaltung für Hobbyfaher.



Widerspricht aber dem Eröffnungspost!

Wie sieht es mit Kontrollen aus?


----------



## Berrrnd (10. März 2015)

die challenge-wertung gilt nur für hobbyfahrer.

als lizenzler kann man auf eigene gefahr bzgl. einer sperrung teilnehmen.
es gibt eine wertung für alle lizenzler.

kontrollen werden vorher natürlich nicht angekündigt.
wenn beim rennen plötzlich ein bdr gesandter aufschlägt, kann der veranstalter nichts dafür.


----------



## TKS (10. März 2015)

Voricht, mich hat es als Lizenzfahrer in 2012 bei einem anderen Rennen in Hessen einmal erwischt. Der HRV war zwar nicht selbst vor Ort, ich und weitere 8 (!) Fahrer wurden dem HRV gemeldet. Ergebnis: 100 EUR Strafe und eine Sperre von 3 Wochen. Das Rennen war im März als offen für Lizenzfahrer auf rad.net gemeldet. Wir hatten uns hierauf verlassen, der HRV war aber zunächst gnadenlos da das Rennen 3 Wochen vor dem Termin aus der Liste rausgenommen wurde ohne dass es einer von uns Lizenzfahrern wusste. Das ist auch der einzige Grund warum ich seit 2 Jahren keine Lizenz mehr ziehe. Also besser vorher genau 'nachprüfen' ob eine Sperre droht!


----------



## TIGERBEAT (10. März 2015)

...


----------



## Vokkar (10. März 2015)

Also zur Klarstellung:

Lizenfahrer fahren auf eigenes Risiko hinsichtlich Sperre oder anderer Erziehungsmaßnahmen durch den Verband.
Grundsätzlich übernehmen wir keine Kontrolle, ob ein Rennen beim BDR gemeldet wird, das ist in Verantwortung der Veranstalter.

Aus unserer Sicht kann jeder Lizenzfahrer an den Challengrennen teilnehmen, eine Wertung erfolgt dann separiert von den Hobbyfahrern. Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss: Wir sprechen nicht für den Verband! Was dieser unternimmt entzieht sich unserem Einflussbereich.
Und so ist auch der Eröffnungspost gemeint.

Ob Kontrollen durch den BDR stattfinden kann ich nicht sagen, da sich diese nicht beim Challenge-Orgateam ankündigen.
Was TKS schreibt spricht für sich denke ich und mich wundert es wenig, dass der Verband Nachwuchsprobleme hat.

Nochmal in wenigen Worten:
*Die Challenge 4 MTB ist eine Veranstaltung von und für Hobbyfahrer!*

Wenn Ihr Lizenzfahrer also Zweifel hegt, ob Ihr für die Teilnahme an einem Rennen bestraft werdet oder nicht, kann ich Euch nur zwei Tips geben:
1. Ihr fahrt nicht mit
oder
2. Ihr tretet aus dem Verband aus.
ok 3 Tips:
3. Ihr lasst es drauf ankommen.

Grüße und weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem beginnenden Frühling
V


----------



## TKS (10. März 2015)

Vielleicht noch als Nachtrag für das Verständnis: Der BDR nimmt ganz einfach gesagt Geld dafür dass ein Rennen für Lizenzfahrer offen ist (Kommissäre, entsprechende Ausbildungen und Nachweise durch die Vereine, ...). Für kleine Rennen bedeutet das relativ hohe Kosten. Ich kann daher jeden Verein verstehen wenn er sein Rennen als Hobbyveranstaltung deklariert. Ich weiß nicht was das vom BDR soll, außer eben Geld zu machen. Die Gegenleistung für Lizenzfahrer und die Veranstalter ist, ähhh... gering um es diplomatisch auszudrücken. Wir sehen uns bei den Rennen


----------



## Vokkar (11. März 2015)

Terminupdate Race to Sky (15.08.) und Abschlussveranstaltung (18.10.)
Post 1 ist aktualisiert.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Termin für Peine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (13. März 2015)

Also....Alle Grundstückbesitzer haben uns ein Okay gegeben, wenn auch nicht 100 % wie wir es wollten aber noch immer mit genug FUN für ein vermeindlich flaches Peine. Somit wüssten wir auch nicht warum die Gemeinde noch NEIN sagen sollte. 

SAVE THE DATE..................für die "Fischteichhölle".............am 04.10.2015!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vokkar (16. März 2015)

04.10. ist Langenberg


----------



## onkel_c (6. April 2015)

ich kann jetzt nur für den dh und endurosport schreiben.
dort ist es ab diesem jahr möglich mit lizenz auch in der sogenannten free class zu starten. dies bezieht sich aber nicht auf die hauptklasse der männer/frauen, was ich für nachvollziehbar halte. 

ICH gehe davon aus, dass der bdr niemanden sperren wird, der ab masters klasse bei derartigen rennen teil nimmt. ich denke, dass hat der bdr mittlerweile verstanden. in der hauptklasse der männer/frauen sieht das vermutlich anders aus. aber hier sollte auch ein anderer anspruch gelten. man ist ja auch nicht gezwungen lizenz zu fahren...


----------



## xbiker1000 (7. April 2015)

Vokkar schrieb:


> Also zur Klarstellung:
> 
> Lizenfahrer fahren auf eigenes Risiko hinsichtlich Sperre oder anderer Erziehungsmaßnahmen durch den Verband.
> Grundsätzlich übernehmen wir keine Kontrolle, ob ein Rennen beim BDR gemeldet wird, das ist in Verantwortung der Veranstalter.
> ...




Das ist so nicht richtig! Es ist jedem Veranstalter überlassen, ob er das Rennen beim BDR anmeldet. Wir als DDMC Solling e.V. sind Mitglied beim BDR und das Rennen ist bei rad-net.de Ausgeschrieben. Lizenzfahrer sind natürlich zugelassen und auch herzlich willkommen! 

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ID_Veranstaltung=25760&mode=ascr_detail&typ=i

Einzige Einschränkung ... Die C4MTB ist nur für Hobbyfahrer. Jemand mit einer gültigen Lizenz kommt also nicht in die Serienwertung. Lizenz und Hobbyklasse ist beim Warm-Up Marathon aber eh getrennt.


----------



## Timmy35 (12. April 2015)

Ich habe heute ein paar Bilder beim Marathon gemacht. Könnt Ihr euch unter www.christiantimmermann.de ansehen. Wenn jemand eine bessere Auflösung möchte, einfach mit Bildnummer bei mir melden.

Grüße
Timmy


----------



## deeptrain (13. April 2015)

Ein großes Lob an den DDMC Solling, absolut Klasse was ihr da gestern wieder auf die Beine gestellt habt macht immer wieder Spaß bei euch bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oflech (14. April 2015)

Auch von mir ein dickes Lob! War zum ersten Mal im Hellental und mir hat die Strecke super gefallen. Forstwege zum heizen und technische Abschnitte, alles war dabei.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (15. April 2015)

Hellental hat mal wieder richtig SPAß gemacht. Was der Veranstalter beeinflussen konnte, hat er beeinflusst und zwar nur zum positiven aus meiner Sicht. Das Wetter war dann noch das absolute I-Tüpfelchen. 

Hier ein kleiner Bericht von Moni und mir, danke für die schöne Veranstaltung. KLICKERDIEKLACK


----------



## Vokkar (16. April 2015)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Hellental hat mal wieder richtig SPAß gemacht. Was der Veranstalter beeinflussen konnte, hat er beeinflusst und zwar nur zum positiven aus meiner Sicht. Das Wetter war dann noch das absolute I-Tüpfelchen.
> 
> Hier ein kleiner Bericht von Moni und mir, danke für die schöne Veranstaltung. KLICKERDIEKLACK


Sehr schöner Bericht, Du bist aber auch echt schneller geworden über den Winter, kann das sein?
(ja, kann das!)
Ich mach mir schon Sorgen...

Grüße
V


----------



## Vokkar (16. April 2015)

Baaad News,
Kollerbeck sagt sein Pfingstrennen für dieses Jahr ab 

geht also erst Ende Mai in Dassel weiter 

traurige Grüße

V


----------



## salatbauchvieh (17. April 2015)

Vokkar schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht, Du bist aber auch echt schneller geworden über den Winter, kann das sein?
> (ja, kann das!)
> Ich mach mir schon Sorgen...
> 
> ...



Hab nur durch Kuchenmangel am Rettungsring etwas Umfang verloren...


----------



## NoBrakeR (25. Mai 2015)

Eine Woche noch bis zum *10. Schaeferwerk MTB-MARATHON* in Dassel am Solling.

Unsere Strecke ist jetzt vorbereitet, die Voranmeldungen laufen sehr gut und die Wettervorhersage macht Hoffnung auf ein schönes Rennen.

Wir freuen uns wie immer auf viele Teilnehmer.

Grüße aus Dassel,
Ralph 
Dasseler SC
Team NoBrake


----------



## Vokkar (25. Mai 2015)

NoBrakeR schrieb:


> Unsere Strecke ist jetzt vorbereitet, die Voranmeldungen laufen sehr gut und die Wettervorhersage macht Hoffnung auf ein schönes Rennen.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen!
Heute nochmal diesen wunderbaren Trail runtergebügelt und ich kann nur sagen: Was immer ihr da gemacht habt, es ist *einfach super* geworden! Kein Vergleich zu letzter Woche.
Alle die den Trail kennen können sich schonmal freuen und alle die ihn nicht kennen auch.
Das wird wieder ein Heidenspaß werden und diesmal sogar mit Überholspur.
Vielen Dank schonmal für die Mühe und bis Sonntag .

Grüße
V


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Mai 2015)

das wird mein erstes rennen in diesem jahr. freue mich drauf!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (26. Mai 2015)

Ich habe leider ein anderes Rennen lange vorher gebucht, aber es werden einige Eulen eure schöne Veranstaltung besuchen kommen.


----------



## Vokkar (31. Mai 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> das wird mein erstes rennen in diesem jahr. freue mich drauf!


Bist aber dennoch echt fit dieses Jahr 

Ansonsten: War ultrageil heute! Vielen Dank an das Team NoBrake! Erst 6 h her und ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die nächste Auflage in Dassel!

V


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juni 2015)

Vokkar schrieb:


> Bist aber dennoch echt fit dieses Jahr V



danke, aber ganz gepasst hat das noch nicht.
ein paar kleine optimierungen, und dann past es für willingen.


die neue strecke war echt super.
bin auch gespannt auf die fotos. besonders die aus der letzten abfahrt.


----------



## Leinetiger (1. Juni 2015)

Neue Strecke? Habe ich gestern was verpasst?


----------



## NoBrakeR (1. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht meint k_star die neue Strecke im Vergleich dazu, wie sie noch vor 2 Wochen aussah 
Abgesehen davon wüsste ich nicht, dass wir die Strecke geändert haben zum Vorjahr.
Fotos sind in Arbeit. Mittwoch Abend bekomme ich noch einen Satz zum Hochladen.


----------



## NoBrakeR (1. Juni 2015)

https://picasaweb.google.com/100122666076814076101/32SollinglaufDassel2015MTBMarathon#


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Juni 2015)

war im letzten jahr nicht da, daher war die strecke für mich neu.

danke für die bilder. leider bin ich nur 1mal während der startphase zu sehen.


----------



## Gameover (4. Juni 2015)

Hier gibt es Bilder vom Rennen
https://picasaweb.google.com/101755002696364466042


----------



## TKS (8. Juni 2015)

Drea und Markus machen immer so richtig gute Fotos  Bekommen die bei den Rennen wenigstens Freiverköstigung? :-D


----------



## Vokkar (8. Juni 2015)

also


TKS schrieb:


> Drea und Markus machen immer so richtig gute Fotos  Bekommen die bei den Rennen wenigstens Freiverköstigung? :-D


 ich habs noch nicht geschafft ne Wurst oder n Kuchen zu spendieren.
Kaffee war das Maximum, der Rest wird immer dankend abgelehnt.


----------



## TKS (9. Juni 2015)

Ja, die Beiden sind zu bescheiden. Ich wollte ja auch schon für die Fotos bezahlen - keine Chance. Echt sehr nett die Beiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mastesse (24. Juni 2015)

Wann kommen denn die aktuellen Challenge Ergebnisse?
Hoffentlich noch vor Neuhaus,


----------



## Vokkar (27. Juni 2015)

gibt Probleme mit der Auswertung von Dassel.
Bitte noch etwas Gedult


----------



## {Sagittarius} (1. Juli 2015)

Mastesse schrieb:


> Wann kommen denn die aktuellen Challenge Ergebnisse?
> Hoffentlich noch vor Neuhaus,



die Challenge Auswertung mit dem Rennen von Dassel ist "online"
Danke für eure Geduld

Norbert


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juli 2015)

kann jemand etwas zu den verpflegungspunkten beim allersheimer mtb cup sagen?

das wird am samstag wohl die reinste hitzeschlacht.


----------



## gewichtheber (2. Juli 2015)

"An der Strecke wird an 3 Stellen und im Zielbereich Verpflegung gereicht." ..scheint mir fast ein bisschen viel für eine 50km Runde?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Juli 2015)

hab ich wohl überlesen.

naja, bin mir eh noch nicht sicher ob das wirklich sein muss.
vielleicht gehts auch einfach ganz früh raus zu einer schönen > 100 km tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (2. Juli 2015)

Ach klar, der Fahrtwind kühlt und der Helm schützt vor Sonnenstich.


----------



## Deleted 141373 (3. Juli 2015)

Bei den zu erwartenden Temperaturen bin ich froh über drei Verpflegungsstationen.


----------



## teutotrail (5. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank an die Feuerwehr von Neuhaus und Umgebung für die *3* Löschstationen.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2015)

ich ziehe meinen hut vor denen, die das gestern wirklich durchgezogen haben. 

war hier über 4 std. im schattigen wald unterwegs und bin fast gestorben.


----------



## Deleted 141373 (5. Juli 2015)

War gestern echt ein toller Spaß. Meinen Dank auch an die Helfer für Ihren Einsatz!


----------



## gewichtheber (5. Juli 2015)

Ich schließe mich an, Danke an die Helfer! Meinen Respekt vor Allen, die 100km bei der Hitze durchgezogen haben!


----------



## Gameover (6. Juli 2015)

hier ein paar Startbilder
https://picasaweb.google.com/101755002696364466042/AllersheimerMarathon2015Start

und wer vor 12.00 am Hochsollingturm war, kann auch hier mal reinsehen
https://picasaweb.google.com/101755002696364466042/AllersheimerMarathon2015Teil2

12.01 bis Siegerehrung sind morgen fertig


----------



## Gameover (7. Juli 2015)

und die restlichen Bilder
https://picasaweb.google.com/101755002696364466042/AllersheimerMarathon2015Teil3

und die Siegerehrungen
https://picasaweb.google.com/101755002696364466042/AllersheimerMarathon2015Siegerehrung


----------



## OleCorsevelo (17. Juli 2015)

Bildergalerie vom Allersheimer Mountainbike Cup:
http://corsevelo.de.tl/Bildergalerie.htm


----------



## {Sagittarius} (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

Anmeldung für Race to Sky 15.08.2015 in Boffzen ist online.
Anmeldung (raceresult)
Webseite/Ausschreibung

Ich freu mich auf euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmarkoT (17. August 2015)

weil ich bisher noch nix dazu gefunden habe.....

hier könnt ihr euch für das Rennen "Fischteichhölle" in Peine anmelden!
http://www.fischteichhoelle.de/


----------



## OleCorsevelo (20. August 2015)

Bilder von Detmold sind bei uns online, wegen der hohen Auflösung laden Sie etwas langsam.
viel Spaß !

http://corsevelo.de.tl/Bildergalerie.htm


----------



## teutotrail (24. August 2015)

Ich habe mir mal die Beschreibung der Fischteichhölle durchgelesen. Ich hoffe Wanderlust stellt schon mal das *Weihwasser* kalt.


----------



## Glitscher (6. September 2015)

Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit den Streichergebnissen? Zählt das 2. Rennen was ja ausgefallen ist als ein Streichergebnis, oder darf man zusätzlich zu diesem einen noch 2 Rennen ausfallen lassen?


----------



## oflech (7. September 2015)

Das würde mich auch interessieren.
Letztes Jahr blieb es ja bei den beiden Streichergebnissen.


----------



## jamz83 (13. September 2015)

Gibt es schon Termine für 2016?


----------



## Vokkar (14. September 2015)

Glitscher schrieb:


> Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit den Streichergebnissen? Zählt das 2. Rennen was ja ausgefallen ist als ein Streichergebnis, oder darf man zusätzlich zu diesem einen noch 2 Rennen ausfallen lassen?


Kollerbeck ist ausgefallen.
D.h. 7 Rennen und davon 2 Streichergebnisse.

Termine für 2016 gibt es erst rund um den Jahreswechsel.

Grüße
V


----------



## Glitscher (15. September 2015)

Vokkar schrieb:


> Kollerbeck ist ausgefallen.
> D.h. 7 Rennen und davon 2 Streichergebnisse.
> 
> Termine für 2016 gibt es erst rund um den Jahreswechsel.
> ...



Danke


----------



## OleCorsevelo (20. September 2015)

Bilder von Boffzen

http://m.corsevelo.de.tl/Bildergalerie.htm

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## {Sagittarius} (24. September 2015)

Hallo Challengeteilnehmer,

"Siegerehrung Challenge4MTB in Peine, 04.10.2015"
Die Auswertung der Challenge4MTB wird in diesem Jahr direkt nach dem Rennen in Peine stattfinden. Nach kurzer Pause werden wir die Siegerehrung der Serie durchführen. Auch in diesem Jahr gibt es Pokale und T-Shirts.

sportliche Grüße


----------



## Mastesse (24. September 2015)

Wie jetzt?
Für die Siegerehrung der Challenge ist doch die Abschluss Veranstaltung in Höxter vorgesehen.
Was soll das?​


----------



## salatbauchvieh (25. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

am 27.09.2015 ist Voranmeldeschluss zum letzten Rennen des C4MTB-Finale an der Fischteichhölle. Nutzt die Gelegenheit und meldet euch noch an. Die Wettervorhersage sagt bis jetzt bestes Radlwetter vorher. Überzeugt euch selbst bei Wetter.com – KLICK.

In der letzten Voranmeldeverlosung gibt es auch noch einiges zu gewinnen. Man spart also nicht nur die Nachmeldegebühr, sondern ermöglicht sich auch die Teilnahme an den Verlosungen.Was genau? HIER KLICKEN

Also ab zur Anmeldung, dazu einfach –HIER- klicken.

Dieses Wochenende ist auch noch der coole Stadtparkterminator in Holzminden!!! KLICK

Grüße Datt Vieh


----------



## Brauseklaus (27. September 2015)

Für meine weitere Termin-Planung auch nicht ganz unwichtig:

Was genau ist die "Abschlussveranstaltung in Höxter", wenn das letzte offizielle Rennen in Peine ist?

Auf der Homepage des Vereins findet man dazu leider auch nicht viel.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. September 2015)

auf der challenge seite steht nichts mehr von einer extra abschlussveranstaltung, von daher wird es sowas wohl auch nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Vokkar (28. September 2015)

Brauseklaus schrieb:


> Für meine weitere Termin-Planung auch nicht ganz unwichtig:
> 
> Was genau ist die "Abschlussveranstaltung in Höxter", wenn das letzte offizielle Rennen in Peine ist?
> 
> Auf der Homepage des Vereins findet man dazu leider auch nicht viel.



die Abschlussveranstaltung in HX ist (leider) gecancelt.
Wer also seinen Pokal abholen will muss nach Peine.
Euch allen viel Spaß (und Erfolg) dort.

V


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (3. Oktober 2015)

Leute, das wird der Hammer. Das Wetter spielt mit und die Strecke ist bereit. Teilweise führt die Strecke wie auf dem Bild in den See hinein. Letzte Info`s  findet ihr unter www.Fischteichhölle.de


----------



## Brauseklaus (4. Oktober 2015)

Hat am Fischteich richtig Spaß gemacht. Top Orga.
Chapeau!

Hoffentlich bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## gewichtheber (5. Oktober 2015)

Schöne Veranstaltung, mal was anderes! Wäre auch als Saisoneinstieg ganz nett. Danke für die Super-Orga!


----------



## teutotrail (5. Oktober 2015)

Super Veranstaltung, und zwei Super Moderatoren.  Für 2016 wünsche ich mir aber noch einen 150m Anstieg,Sand zum aufschüppen habt ihr ja genug.. Wir hätten den Mann mit der Schüppkarre noch auf`s Podest stellen sollen.


----------



## Gameover (5. Oktober 2015)

Eine sehr schöne Abschlußveranstaltung für eine tolle MTB- Serie 

Danke an alle Veranstalter


----------



## Der_Christopher (5. Oktober 2015)

Auch Danke an die Mädels an der Verpflegung, waren wirklich sehr engagiert beim Futter/Wasser reichen und anfeuern.
Wieviel haben denn die acht Runden eigentlich voll gefahren? 
Ich kam zu spät rum und steh trotzdem als vierter drin.^^


----------



## salatbauchvieh (5. Oktober 2015)

Hier gibt es nun die ersten Bilder des doch sehr trockenen Events. KLICK


----------



## Stoni (5. Oktober 2015)

DAS war wirklich eine rundum gelungene und hoffentlich nicht einmalige Veranstaltung, hab es genossen dort zu fahren und würde in 2016 gern wieder dabei sein..........

Dank an die Orga und die vielen Helfer!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (5. Oktober 2015)

Der_Christopher schrieb:


> Auch Danke an die Mädels an der Verpflegung, waren wirklich sehr engagiert beim Futter/Wasser reichen und anfeuern.
> Wieviel haben denn die acht Runden eigentlich voll gefahren?
> Ich kam zu spät rum und steh trotzdem als vierter drin.^^



Unsere Jungs von der Zeitnahme schauen sich gerade die Rundenzeiten genau an. Wenn ich richtig aufgepasst habe, haben es 5 oder 6 Fahrer hinbekommen. Insgesamt waren 17 Fahrer auf der Langstrecke. Davon 6 Fahrer die sich für die Langstrecke entschieden haben um so lange wie möglich auf der Strecke bleiben zu dürfen. Also 11 die wirklich gegen das Timeout geradelt sind. Bleiben ca. 50 % die es somit nicht geschafft haben. 

Handlungsbedarf, sollte es zu einer Wiederholung kommen habe ich somit erkannt.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (7. Oktober 2015)

Erste kleine Zusammenfassung mit vielen vielen Bildern im Link zur Fischteichhölle - KLICK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (11. Oktober 2015)

Nun ist der Trailer zum Film online - viel Spaß - Film ab


----------



## dennis29er (20. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, stehen schon Termine für 2016 fest??? bzw wann kann man damit rechnen?


----------



## PurpleSunrise (24. Dezember 2015)

Ja, Termine würden mich auch Interessieren.


----------



## NoBrakeR (29. Dezember 2015)

29.05.2016 Schäferwerk-MTB-Marathon Dassel


----------



## Vokkar (29. Dezember 2015)

PurpleSunrise schrieb:


> Ja, Termine würden mich auch Interessieren.


Ja mich auch. Leider gibts die (bis auf Dassel) erst gegen Ende Januar,
Also Gedult ist gefragt.
Guten Rutsch allerseits.
V


----------



## OleCorsevelo (30. Dezember 2015)

Habe hier auch noch ein paar Fotos von Peine  Einfach mal reinklicken;
--> http://corsevelo.de.tl/Bildergalerie.htm
Ich wünsche euch allen noch einen guten Rutsch!

---corsevelo.de.tl---


----------



## Stoni (1. Januar 2016)

Moin Ole,
danke für die Bilder, sind ein paar schöne Schnappschüsse von unserem Junior dabei 

Ein Gutes NEues Jahr für alle!


----------



## teutotrail (26. Januar 2016)

Den Bergsprint gibt`s auch 2016 nicht. Ich hoffe Kollerbeck ist wieder dabei.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (29. Januar 2016)

teutotrail schrieb:


> Den Bergsprint gibt`s auch 2016 nicht. Ich hoffe Kollerbeck ist wieder dabei.



Woran hapert es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teutotrail (1. Februar 2016)

Es gibt keine Helfer im Verein.☹


----------



## salatbauchvieh (21. Februar 2016)

Termine etc. für 2016 haben wir einen neuen Beitrag eröffnet - KLICK


----------

